# Aquascaping?



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

I want to make my 10 Gallon into a Aquascape. Anyone have any ideas on how to proceed with this?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would use Ferts. I would go with sand. I would go with different plants on different levels.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

check out the planted tank forum, tons of ideas there


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Anuibus is a great plant.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

get 1 nice curly spiney piece of driftwood,tie some moss and plants onto it,make it a vocal point in your aquarium,get nice sand,loads of plants,a couple nicely shaped rocks,make a nice lawn in the front of the aquarium


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Make sure the driftwood is not too soft.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

First lets ask some questions so we can recommend what the OP wants, just sand won't get you some results as opposed to something like Aquasoil or Azoo plant grower bed.

What do you want the tank to look like aquascaped pretty much means you designed it. I could throw rocks in a tank that are put together nicely, put anubias in between them and say it is an aquascape, almost no work, and can look really nice if down right. What type of maintenance are you willing to do? A high light tank will require more money, more experience, and more work compared to a lowtech tank. 

You need to really tell us more than aquascaped.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What supplies do you have access too?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Also, smaller tanks need way more balance than a bigger tank especially when you are going high light/tech, the slightest shift in balance can throw the whole tank off and you will be trying to recover it. That means you need at least one timer, for the lights, and if you decide to go the high light/high tech you will want another for the CO2.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

kfryman said:


> First lets ask some questions so we can recommend what the OP wants, just sand won't get you some results as opposed to something like Aquasoil or Azoo plant grower bed.
> 
> What do you want the tank to look like aquascaped pretty much means you designed it. I could throw rocks in a tank that are put together nicely, put anubias in between them and say it is an aquascape, almost no work, and can look really nice if down right. What type of maintenance are you willing to do? A high light tank will require more money, more experience, and more work compared to a lowtech tank.
> 
> You need to really tell us more than aquascaped.


 My sand plants are growing great.


----------

